# "Exhaust Fluid Quality Poor"Warning 1000 Miles From Home!!!



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

My best guess is you got an error from the sensor that detects said fluid quality, DEF has a shelf life, perhaps your last bottle was on the verge. When DEF begins to expire its like milk, it begins to solidify into yellow chunks, Which might interfere with the way the system operates. Seen a similar problem happen on new trucks that have been sitting on the lot with the same DEF in them for ages.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

This is a tough one. It sounds like you have a sensor that is starting to go flaky. I would insist the dealer replace it. You just had the car serviced with fresh DEF and then shortly after you get that message (good thing you got a pic of it).


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

What the beep is exhaust fluid I have never changed that in my life someone please


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

stamas said:


> What the beep is exhaust fluid I have never changed that in my life someone please


this is the diesel section, north american car.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

bad sensor


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

Ohhh my bad


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

I have a little experience with this. I have found that it usually has absolutely nothing to do with the actual fluid quality ( unless of course you tried to cut it with water) In which case STOP. I have found that if the NOX sensors don't see a reduction in Nitrogen Oxide it assumes you are screwing with the fluid. This can be caused by soot build up on the forward sensor or a bad sensor. I think it happens to cars that dont get road a little hard and hot. My advice to anyone who gets this message is to get on the highway and run the car for 30 miles at 70 plus MPH. (if possible) this I think raises the exhaust gas temperature and in my experience clears the message. This will keep the car out of limp mode. Then get it to the dealer and get them to order one NOX sensor. If you are unable to get to a dealer or don't want to do without your car while you wait you can pull the rear NOX sensor which is the first sensor after the SCR and plug the hole and secure the sensor. (after you clear the message of course) you will have a check engine light which is clearable and that's a pain but you will have effectively put the DEF system in a closed loop and eliminated the potential for your car going into limp mode. Your DEF system will pump DEF at max flow. None of this is better than a properly working system but if you are in a jam it keeps your car going.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

I had just finished running about 60 miles legally at 75 MPH. The outside temp was probably in the mid 80s...car should have been hot enough. I will take it to the Chevy guys tomorrow and see what they say. Thanks for all the good information.


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Mine came on the other day. I ran it hard for about 20 miles and it went out. I had filled the DEF tank with Blue Def about 3k miles before the light came on. What a FN headache.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

When you have funny stuff happening with the diesel, running the *engine* at over 2000 rpm for half-an-hour clears a lot of problems.

Since those of you in the USA have only an automatic, flip it into manual mode and hold it in a lower gear - I run mine around the 50 km/h residential streets in 2nd when I don't have the opportunity to get out somewhere, it works quite well, but it gets loud!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I have always used the Blue Def from Advanced Auto Parts and not had any issues. I am suspicious of using the kind you get at the pump. That being said, if I ever received this message I would try topping up with fresh fluid to see if that helps, but others have offered good advice as well. Anyway, OP please keep us posted.


----------



## CosmosGoat (Sep 23, 2013)

I had that happen. On my way to the dealer i was driving a little hard and it went out. Just need to get the EGT up and it burns the crud off the sensor.


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

I had a DEF quality message when my CTD had only 400 miles. But the message did not go away. GM had to replace the DEF pump. The parts were backordered. (34 days in the shop).


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

grs1961 said:


> When you have funny stuff happening with the diesel, running the *engine* at over 2000 rpm for half-an-hour clears a lot of problems.


So diesels like Italian Tune-Ups as well.


----------



## CA_DSLCRUZER (Mar 24, 2017)

Scott M. said:


> I have a little experience with this. I have found that it usually has absolutely nothing to do with the actual fluid quality ( unless of course you tried to cut it with water) In which case STOP. I have found that if the NOX sensors don't see a reduction in Nitrogen Oxide it assumes you are screwing with the fluid. This can be caused by soot build up on the forward sensor or a bad sensor. I think it happens to cars that dont get road a little hard and hot. My advice to anyone who gets this message is to get on the highway and run the car for 30 miles at 70 plus MPH. (if possible) this I think raises the exhaust gas temperature and in my experience clears the message. This will keep the car out of limp mode. Then get it to the dealer and get them to order one NOX sensor. If you are unable to get to a dealer or don't want to do without your car while you wait you can pull the rear NOX sensor which is the first sensor after the SCR and plug the hole and secure the sensor. (after you clear the message of course) you will have a check engine light which is clearable and that's a pain but you will have effectively put the DEF system in a closed loop and eliminated the potential for your car going into limp mode. Your DEF system will pump DEF at max flow. None of this is better than a properly working system but if you are in a jam it keeps your car going.


Just had the same message "Diesel Ex Fluid Quality Poor. 95 Miles to 65MPH" pop up this AM for the first time. I drive 42 miles each way to work on So Cal freeways (80mph+ in the wee hours of the AM), so my Cruze is ridden hard enough to where I don't suspect that is the issue, at least not for me.

I also got an exhaust sensor recall letter recently telling me to standby, they would contact me when they are ready to fix it. This issue causes the check engine light to be constantly on. Could this be related?


----------



## BryanC (Dec 6, 2021)

I have been having same issues as above and replaced the pump, primed it but the exhaust system alarm is still in? I’m 17 miles from dropping to 55 mph? Am I missing something or do I need to replace the oxygen sensor now?


----------



## RachelJael (Oct 12, 2019)

tracepk said:


> My best guess is you got an error from the sensor that detects said fluid quality, DEF has a shelf life, perhaps your last bottle was on the verge. When DEF begins to expire its like milk, it begins to solidify into yellow chunks, Which might interfere with the way the system operates. Seen a similar problem happen on new trucks that have been sitting on the lot with the same DEF in them for ages.



This is how I fixed the problem, for under $20. At least, for now. I've still got the other issues on my dash, but at least this message has cleared and the car did not lose power.


----------



## RachelJael (Oct 12, 2019)

RachelJael said:


> This is how I fixed the problem, for under $20. At least, for now. I've still got the other issues on my dash, but at least this message has cleared and the car did not lose power.
> View attachment 295190


Because women are smart sometimes. LOL. We can figure things out. I'm sick of taking my Cruise diesel to the mechanic. So far I've spent $7,000 in repairs this year. Ate up all my savings. Piece of s***. Paying for all the recalls that I'm now out of warranty coverage for.


----------



## RachelJael (Oct 12, 2019)

Scott M. said:


> I have a little experience with this. I have found that it usually has absolutely nothing to do with the actual fluid quality ( unless of course you tried to cut it with water) In which case STOP. I have found that if the NOX sensors don't see a reduction in Nitrogen Oxide it assumes you are screwing with the fluid. This can be caused by soot build up on the forward sensor or a bad sensor. I think it happens to cars that dont get road a little hard and hot. My advice to anyone who gets this message is to get on the highway and run the car for 30 miles at 70 plus MPH. (if possible) this I think raises the exhaust gas temperature and in my experience clears the message. This will keep the car out of limp mode. Then get it to the dealer and get them to order one NOX sensor. If you are unable to get to a dealer or don't want to do without your car while you wait you can pull the rear NOX sensor which is the first sensor after the SCR and plug the hole and secure the sensor. (after you clear the message of course) you will have a check engine light which is clearable and that's a pain but you will have effectively put the DEF system in a closed loop and eliminated the potential for your car going into limp mode. Your DEF system will pump DEF at max flow. None of this is better than a properly working system but if you are in a jam it keeps your car going.


After looking on the shelves for a quick fix, I found one! It worked like a dream. Saved me HUNDREDS of dollars!!! There is no flipping way I was letting my car strained me on the side of the road for the 10th time, since I've owned it!!!


----------

